# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مخطوطة مورد الظمان في رسم القرآن للشريسي الفاسي الخراز - 3 نسخ

## عبدالرحمن

حمل مخطوطة مورد الظمان في رسم القرآن للشريسي الفاسي الخراز - 3 نسخ

من هنا

http://www.archive.org/details/muorrad

او من هنا الثلاث نسخ في pdf واحد

http://www.egoshare.com/99430fbd4c65...inder6pdf.html






محبكم عبدالرحمن

بو عبدالله

----------


## عبد العزيز السهيلي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبوخالد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد القادر

أخوتي الأكارم أقوم الآن بتحقيق كتاب مورد الظمآن للشريسي الفاسي الخراز رحمه الله تعالى ، وهو في طور الإنجاز للعلم فقط ، جزاكم الله خيرا . أخوكم الدكتور عبد الله الطويل .

----------


## عبد الله عبد القادر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوتي الأكارم أقوم الآن بتحقيق كتاب مورد الظمآن للشريسي الفاسي الخراز رحمه الله تعالى ، وهو في طور الإنجاز للعلم فقط ، جزاكم الله خيرا . أخوكم الدكتور عبد الله الطويل .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

بارك الله فيكم يا دكتور عبد الله ، واحب ان احيطكم علما ان هذا الكتاب قد حقق تحقيقا علميا ومنهجيا من قبل احد الاخوة في العراق وقد طبع هذه الايام .

----------


## شلباية

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عمر محمد يحيى خلاف

اريد تحميل البداية والنهاية لابن كثير

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> اريد تحميل البداية والنهاية لابن كثير


البداية والنهاية (ت: التركي)
البداية والنهاية (ط بيت الأفكار)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يرجى وضع طلباتك مستبقلا في مكتبة المجلس ، نفع الله بكم.

----------


## بن مصدق

السلام عليكم..هل ظهر الكتاب على الشبكة يا أفاضل

----------

